

An Introduction to Quantum Computing for Non-Physicists (2000) [pdf] - hexhex
http://arxiv.org/pdf/quant-ph/9809016v2.pdf

======
markrote
This lecture explains a domain specific language for describing and simulating
quantum algorithms. It makes quantum algorithms at least accessible to
programmers (non-physicists).

[http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-
NEXT-2014/LIQ...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-
NEXT-2014/LIQUi-A-Software-Design-Architecture-and-Domain-Specific-Language-
for-Quantum-Computing)

Read the paper here:

[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1402.4467v1](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1402.4467v1)

------
jeffwass
Here's a link to a Squankum, a Java applet I wrote that simulates single-qubit
visualization and operations.

It's 10 yrs old though. Any suggestions for the best way to modernize it? Eg,
in JS or HTML5? I know little about current web front-end tech.

[https://github.com/jeffwass/Squankum/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/jeffwass/Squankum/blob/master/README.md)

~~~
whitewhim
There is this
[http://www.quantumplayground.net/#/home](http://www.quantumplayground.net/#/home)
and it is done in webGL. Although it doesn't use the Bloch sphere.

